# What kind of brush



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

A large Universal Slicker works good on most thick coats. A rake is mostly used as a de-shedding tool.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*shudders* The golden retriever coat is their crowning glory. And it protects their skin in summer. I don't get why some people hack it all off. 

I use a wire slicker. Mainly because it's a good all around brush that gets junk out of the coat (burrs especially) without damaging it. I don't see any reason for buying any other brush or comb. <- But then I'm a pretty casual groomer.

I've seen on other threads that more professional groomers either brush their dogs wet or spritz their dogs while brushing. This to prevent damage to the hair. 

If your dog's hair grows out and is a proper coat, he should be able to keep himself fairly clean - if he's an indoor dog. My guys shake dirt crud off. The rest (like his feet and legs), if dirty, I wipe off with wet ones and a towel. Dirt mainly just sticks to their outer coat and will even flake off given time. 

Goldens really are easy keepers though with fewer grooming needs than some other breeds out there.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Thou shalt not shave a golden! This was the 11th commandment that wasn't found when Moses smashed them into smitherines!
______

Aside from what other misguided posters above me have said.... I cannot allow them to mislead you. There is no brush on the planet better than an Oster. Hand crafted with porceline and with gold inlaid teeth it was designed originally for egyptian kings to groom their camels. This makes it perfect for grooming a Golden. Just grasping an Oster, be it a rake, slicker or wirebrush is grasping perfection! They're aerodynamic design allows them to swiftly fly through fur and create that "show dog" look out of the most bedraggled of animals. One time I was sleeping and woke to discover my Oster was grooming my dog by itself... its that good. 
________

In all seriousness a good slicker brush, wire brush and rake when things get terrible will be almost all you need (as the above posters have said LoL).


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

LOL, well, some of us can't afford gold and porceline brushes :

But I will agree, in school, Oster and Wahl were the two brands we used the most


----------



## dna332 (Dec 31, 2010)

thanks everyone. I dont know why they shaved him. He has the thickest coat I have ever seen not like my other guys they were dark goldens smooth hair. He is like a big teddy bear. Now trying to keep him looking clean with all the snow melting shall be fun with those white paws. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Wahl is like..... its like.... how can I put this in words people will understand on a Golden Forum... oh wait I know! Wahl is like eating a tennis shoe. Its delicious.. but there's something missing. An Oster is like eating a Christiane Louboutin.... you just feel special after you did it.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Braccarius said:


> Wahl is like..... its like.... how can I put this in words people will understand on a Golden Forum... oh wait I know! Wahl is like eating a tennis shoe. Its delicious.. but there's something missing. An Oster is like eating a Christiane Louboutin.... you just feel special after you did it.


:lol: Great analogy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I splurged and bought one of the Chris Christensen's T-brushes (16mm). It is HEAVENLY!!! Pin Brushes scroll down to the T brushes.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Hmmm.... I didn't even know that Oster and Wahl made combs, but as far as their clippers - Oster Gold A5, 10 and 40 blades, yes. Wahl clipper? No, never. 

Only thing those two clippers have in common is they should never be used on a golden.


----------

